# Liteville 301 XXL - Diebstahl / Hohe Belohnung



## LiteHill 201 (6. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

am Dienstag auf Mittwoch (01.04.09) wurde mein Liteville 301 XXL Frame ID 301XXL0070014 zusammen mit einem anderen Rad aus meinem Keller entwendet!

Das Rad ist sehr hochwertig ausgestattet und bedeutet mir aus verschiedenen Gründen sehr viel. Falls hier ein Rad, oder Teile angeboten werden, würde ich mich über einen Hinweis sehr freuen!

*[email protected]*

Details:Liteville 301 XXL , Schwarz


Sattelstütze:Syntace P6
Vorbau:Syntace F19
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite carbon
Bremse: Avid Juicy carbon 203 +185
Schalthebel: SRAM XO
Hörnchen: Titec Pluto carbon
Griffe: ODI
Sattel: Specialized Hollow Ti 143
Kurbel: XT
Schaltung: SRAM XO
Laufräder: DT Swiss n'duro EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe NN
Gabel: FOX RL









Für sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur Ergreifung des/der Täter führen gibt's eine fette Belohnung (EURonen)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - aber vielleicht gibt es ja Hilfe aus dem Forum!


----------



## rayc (6. April 2009)

Hi Tom, ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Ich kann dich verstehen, mir wurden insgesamt 3 Räder geklaut. 
Daher bin ich da sehr piensig, wenn es um die Unterbringung geht.

Ray

P.S.: Das eine Foto ist nicht sichtbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiteHill 201 (22. April 2009)

Hi zusammen, wer fährt  demnächst zu den größeren Bike-Events, Gardasee etc?

Vielleicht eine Chance zum suchen?!

Gruß T


----------



## LiteHill 201 (20. Mai 2009)

*Gesucht wird Liteville 301 XXL / 007 0014 

*Ich suche immer noch mein gestohlenes Liteville 301 XXL, mit der frame ID 007 0014*



*. *

Wer hat es gesehen? Wer kann Hinweise geben? Biete  1.000,- für die unversehrte Wiederbeschaffung! 

Tips und Hinweise unter:
[email protected]*






Details:Liteville 301 XXL , Schwarz


Sattelstütze:Syntace P6
Vorbau:Syntace F19
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite carbon
Bremse: Avid Juicy carbon 203 +185
Schalthebel: SRAM XO
Hörnchen: Titec Pluto carbon
Griffe: ODI
Sattel: Specialized Hollow Ti 143
Kurbel: XT
Schaltung: SRAM XO
Laufräder: DT Swiss n'duro EX 1750
Reifen: Schwalbe NN
Gabel: FOX RL


----------

